# I have pulled out the sewing machine



## Amy&Ginger (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to sew all the time. Since I started working it got pushed in the closet.

I love the clothes you can buy at the store but dont like the prices. So I decided to make Ginger a few dresses.

I have gotten so many compliments on them. I have even beem invited to an art fair in OK in sept.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Amy&Ginger (Apr 8, 2008)

She has a couple more but I dont have pictures of them. If anyone wants to se them I can snap a few pictures.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a gorgeous dress!! You did a fabulous job! I'd love to see the other dresses!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

That is absolutely beautiful! You are obviously very talented!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.....very cute!!!!

Lori


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is adorable in her beautiful dress.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

nice job. that looks awesome.


----------



## Amy&Ginger (Apr 8, 2008)

thank you 

I will see if she is cooperate and let me play dress up. lol


----------



## Amy&Ginger (Apr 8, 2008)

she was not very happy with me. I pulled her away from playing with my Boston terrier Dudley.










and her OU dress that got me invited tot he art fair.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice....she looks so cute and ready for Spring in the first and second pictures. Great job.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG how cute and beautiful dresses too


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow, that dress is gorgeous. You have a real talant. Your model is quiet stunning too!


----------



## Amy&Ginger (Apr 8, 2008)

thank you ladies.

Her GREEN eyes are real hard to capture in pictures. I wish I could get better pictures. I get some many "I can't beleive she has green eyes" coments.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

What adorable dresses. You do a great job.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

the dresses are beautiful


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

That is a gorgeous dress.


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Your dress came out wonderful.


----------



## ChiChick1 (May 15, 2008)

That is too cute!! I love the color combo you used!! Good job!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

thats soooo cute..cant wait to see more of your creations


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

What a darling dress!! You did great!!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Thats too cute


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

so cute, she is a pretty lil girl in her summer dress.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

I LOVE the first one! Can we say ADORABLE???!!! Did you come up with the pattern yourself or did you have a pattern handy?


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

You are so talented!


----------



## FromAppleville (Jun 8, 2009)

How cute!! Wished I could do that haha


----------

